# Help with ECA stack please!!!!



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So I'm pretty sure this is the fat burner I will use for cutting down for comp, I just need a bit of help!

A friend gave me 10 x 50mg eph to try out before I commit myself to buying them incase I don't take to them well..

I have been using them for the last 4 days stacking them like this... 50mg E/ 200mg C/ 150mg A.

Now I did a lot of research on the stack and it seems to be that the most common stack is 25mg E/200mg C/90 mg A. These tabs I have were too small to cut in half so I just went with the 50mg dose and found it absolutely fine, similar effect to DS Craze in terms of energy but I had a LOT more focus and got a few PBs when using it. I don't get a mad crash or "jitteryness" when using it, I just can't wait to get going. I take it in the morning before cardio and will take it again before the weights so sometimes twice a day....

Anyways I'm just wondering if the ratio I'm going for sounds alright? Also how long to you cycle it for? I've read 2 weeks on 2 weeks of or 4-6 weeks on 2 weeks off? Tbh I've read so many different things I cant make sense of which is why I'm starting this thread.

Any help will be seriously appreciated, thanks guys! :rockon:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Only use them as long as u need, what comp is it and how are you doing so far?

Have you got a target in mind? How far are you away?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Only use them as long as u need, what comp is it and how are you doing so far?
> 
> Have you got a target in mind? How far are you away?


It's a fitness modelling comp call NIFMA (local) it's my first comp so just looking at gaining experience aswel as winning of course. It's in June and I'm starting my propet cut in March, I have a journal up here which goes into a bit more detail. So far so good... When it comes to cutting I will do my best to get there on my own but if a few weeks before the comp I don't feel up to scratch then I'll go ahead with the ECA stack. My main target is to be around 13-16% bf whilst retaining as much muscle as possible and I'm currently 22% bf


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never seen 50mg ephedrine tabs tbh

And all the ones I've had last year were crap really! Lol, you'd know about it if you'd taken 50mg of proper ephedrine

Best ephedrine is in the chesteze tabs you get from boots

I used it for 2 weeks on and 1 off, 30mg eph, 200mg caffeine and 75mg aspirin 3x daily


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll take a look in a bit 

If its just a general comp and not specific to muscularity or strength, ECA can work well. It's not so much a fat burner or a cutter more a 'make you work harder' type of drug I guess. Don't worry about cycling it as such, just use it when you need it. Last two weeks should be fine.

I used to take ECA before an evening workout when I was dieting to keep focus, just don't use it too long and make sure you rest too, it may give you the extra 10% u need - but it comes from somewhere so make sure you put it back with an extra hour in bed!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Never seen 50mg ephedrine tabs tbh
> 
> And all the ones I've had last year were crap really! Lol, you'd know about it if you'd taken 50mg of proper ephedrine
> 
> ...


I've heard that chesteze is pseudoephedrine and doesn't have as good an effect as pure eph? I thought 50mg was a lot too but she said she can get them in 30 or 50mg tabs and hers were 50mgs, though as you said I'd know about it if I were taking 50mg so I'm starting to doubt it a bit tbh


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> I'll take a look in a bit
> 
> If its just a general comp and not specific to muscularity or strength, ECA can work well. It's not so much a fat burner or a cutter more a 'make you work harder' type of drug I guess. Don't worry about cycling it as such, just use it when you need it. Last two weeks should be fine.
> 
> I used to take ECA before an evening workout when I was dieting to keep focus, just don't use it too long and make sure you rest too, it may give you the extra 10% u need - *but it comes from somewhere so make sure you put it back with an extra hour in bed*!!


That sounds great but with a 1 y/o who sleeps like absolute crap it can be very difficult lol thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> I've heard that chesteze is pseudoephedrine and doesn't have as good an effect as pure eph? I thought 50mg was a lot too but she said she can get them in 30 or 50mg tabs and hers were 50mgs, though as you said I'd know about it if I were taking 50mg so I'm starting to doubt it a bit tbh


It's Ephedrine Hydrochloride in the chest eze and I can assure you it's the best I've used!  http://www.boots.com/en/Do-Do-ChestEze-9-Tablets_865754/

1 tab of these(18mg) gave me more effects than than 3-4 'apparent' 30mg tabs! :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Found a thread on here with some good advice on dosage from Ausbilt, cleared things up a bit!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Found a thread on here with some good advice on dosage from Ausbilt, cleared things up a bit!


I was going to say there are at least 3 threads on ECA stacks that are recent that's I am subscribed to you'd have got all the info you need on their without starting a new thread!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> I was going to say there are at least 3 threads on ECA stacks that are recent that's I am subscribed to you'd have got all the info you need on their without starting a new thread!


Hmmm only saw 1 recent thread on ECA... Would you mind posting up the links to the ones your referring too? Thanks


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Was trying to tag completeconcentratipn in this thread but it wouldn't work . Shes the girl to ask though vanilla


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Thing with chesteze is that they only come in packs of 9 now, so having 1, 3 times a day will only be a 3 day supply. Even 1 a day will be just over a week.

Can't find any places that will sell more than 1 pack at a time!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

R20B said:


> Thing with chesteze is that they only come in packs of 9 now, so having 1, 3 times a day will only be a 3 day supply. Even 1 a day will be just over a week.
> 
> Can't find any places that will sell more than 1 pack at a time!


Do it online! It cost a little extra with delivery but you can then order as many as you want from as many places you feel like


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

I've thought about doing this..thing that has put me off is that's its behind the counter in boots but anyone can order it online and as many packs as they like! Just seems odd that they try and limit it but then don't online.

Probably just thinking about it too much lol. If it's that easy I might give it a go.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Tescos pharmacy also stocks Chest-Eze, so Boots isn't the only place you can visit, if you're buying in person.

For me, one dose a day is enough. I work out before mid-day, so I take it 45 minutes before training. It carries me through the workout and well into the afternoon. When I'm cutting, I normally use IF, so timing it like that means that it starts wearing off and I get hungry just when my eating window opens.

Works out cheaper and I don't become immune to the effects as quickly as I would taking it three times a day.

For dosage I go 1 chest-eze, 4 Pro plus (unfortunately caffeine is something I'm pretty immune to) and 75mg aspirin. But I'd say find your level. What works for some may not work for others and vice versa.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Lemaow said:


> I've thought about doing this..thing that has put me off is that's its behind the counter in boots but anyone can order it online and as many packs as they like! Just seems odd that they try and limit it but then don't online.
> 
> Probably just thinking about it too much lol. If it's that easy I might give it a go.


 No you can only buy one packet at a time online like online chemist ect


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

And you have to complete a questionnaire


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

R20B said:


> Thing with chesteze is that they only come in packs of 9 now, so having 1, 3 times a day will only be a 3 day supply. Even 1 a day will be just over a week.
> 
> Can't find any places that will sell more than 1 pack at a time!





Lemaow said:


> I've thought about doing this..thing that has put me off is that's its behind the counter in boots but anyone can order it online and as many packs as they like! Just seems odd that they try and limit it but then don't online.
> 
> Probably just thinking about it too much lol. If it's that easy I might give it a go.


You can buy a maximum of 2 boxes of Chest-eze at a time,that's been confirmed to me by a Boots chemist. Depending on where you live surely there should be a high street without about 5 chemists within walking distance you can go to to buy 10 packs.



The Cheese said:


> Tescos pharmacy also stocks Chest-Eze, so Boots isn't the only place you can visit, if you're buying in person.
> 
> For me, one dose a day is enough. I work out before mid-day, so I take it 45 minutes before training. It carries me through the workout and well into the afternoon. When I'm cutting, I normally use IF, so timing it like that means that it starts wearing off and I get hungry just when my eating window opens.
> 
> ...


4 ProPlus is only 200mg of caffeine and its bloody expensive. You'd be better off buying either 200mg caffeine tablets(look on Ebay,dirt cheap) or 100gr of caffeine powder for £4(if you have scales).


----------

